# T/C G2 in 30-30



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a T/C G2 in 30-30 that shoots factory Remington 150gn Core Locks very acurately at 100yards. With this 24" barrel I would like to load some kind of bthp or other projectile for whitetail that would be good for 200-250 yards. Since loading manuals gear their data toward blunt nose bullets for tubular magazines could I get some suggestions for acheving what I mentioned? Looking for a little more volocity. Thanks, daddyhoney


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Try looking at Sierra's reloading data for single shots. Granted it is geared for slightly shorter barrels, but it has load data for most 308 bullets. Another thing is to call Sierra at 1-800-223-8799 and ask them directly.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks Tx-t i will do that. thanks, daddyhoney


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

The Lyman Manual has some good loads, you should get up around 23-2500 fps with a 24 inch barrel with out pushing things too hard.

I would give the 150 grain Nosler Ballistic tip a look as well as the the specialty single shot pistol bullets. Most of the hollow point boat tail bullets are for higher velocities and may not open at 30-30 velocities. Even a round nose can get you out to 200 yards with out hold over if sighted 2-3 inches high at 100.


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

*30/30*

Nosler makes a 160 (I think) gr. round nose partition especially for 30/30. works pretty good but the furthest shot I have made with it is about 75 yds. You could also try the Leverevolution bullet made by Hornaday. Heard they were selling the bullets seperately now :texasflag


----------



## ReelnReds (May 16, 2006)

Its been over a decade, but back then my primary hunting gun was a T/C Contender super 14 chambered in 30 30. I Loved it. It out shot most rifles at the range and never failed to kill any animal I dropped the hammer on. My Favorite load, and I experimented with many was a 125 gn sierra spitzer pushed by win 748. I hunted whitetail and hogs. The terminal performance of this round is incredable, past 200 yards!

Be carefull with bullet choice for this round a 30 cal 150 gn round nose is designed for the *slower velocity* you will see with the 30 30 whereas most 150 gn and up boat tail and the like have been designed for and are better suited to use at a higher velocity eg. 30 06, 300 win mag

Good Hunting and have fun finding your round.


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

I second the Ballistic Tip. It's designed to fly well and perform well at extreme range when impact velocity has decreased. Under 100 yards the seem to lose a lot of weight but drop the deer on the spot. I shoot an 18 1/2" bbl .30-06.

Another bullet to consider might be the Barnes Triple Shock X in 130 grains. Normally a little light for deer, but the X is solid copper which is less dense than lead, so the 130 is the same physical size as a 150 (or so) of conventional construction. It's obviously unsuitable for a tubular magazine, but with your single shot that's irrelavent. Barnes offers data: http://www.barnesbullets.com/images/30-30WinchesterWeb.pdf

Good luck!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I would not hesitate to give the Barnes or Nosler bullets a try as has been recommended, however I would also not pass up trying the standard Remington 150gr spitzer used for .308 and 30-06 loads either. 

The Core Lokt factory ammo has done wonders from my .308 which only has a 16.5" barrel. I am not shooting the high priced stuff, simply the plain ol green label standard loads. It has dropped hogs out to over 400yds and had complete pass throughs. Expansion has been consistent over all ranges in between. These only come out at around 2600fps from my rifle. Knowing your only looking at around 250yds, they should be still in the general impact velocities of mine at around 300 or so. 

Of the others mentioned, I have loaded the 130gr Barnes to a max velocity of 2650 so far, in reduced loads from the same .308 for my grandson to hunt with. It shoots tiny little groups of around 3/4" even with him shooting from the bench, when he concentrates. I have tested them out on the and they do wonders all out of proportion to what you would expect from a little pill like that. 

Hornady also offers a couple of different 130 and 150 gr bullets worth looking into. I have shot the 130gr SP and SST at around the same velocities as the Remington factory stuff with excellent results. They also offer a nicely designed 150gr 30-30 version GMX-FTX, however I think they are way too pricey. Also do not overlook the 155gr A-Max either. A lot of folks might consider this to simply be a target bullet, but they do work very well at lower velocities. My daughter shoots the 140gr in her 6.5x55 at 2550fps and it drops deer and hogs like nothing else we have tried. 

When I developed my first loads for my 7x30 Waters, I consulted just about all of the bullet makers about the impact velocities at which they would at least give double caliber expansion. The results were that Remington, Nosler, and Barnes all came in with the lowest FPS for double caliber expansions in the weights up to 150grs, with Nosler and Barnes claiming 1600fps as the lowest they would guarantee it. Since I was looking for a max load of around 2500fps from my 14" barrel, I wanted something that would disrupt the most tissue as well as punch on through at ranges just like your talking about. I can say that the 7mm 140gr BT blew through both shoulders of a decent sized doe at 283yds, and almost knocked her off her feet. The damage was very impressive, so much so that I have not looked at any other bullet since for my hunting rounds, for that particular caliber. With my 14" 30-30 AI barrel I am getting less than 1" groups @ 100yds from most of the bullets mentioned. I do however like the CL's the best for generaly shooting and expansion. Either the standard 150gr 30-30 or the 150gr SP shoot the same so it's a toss up as to which I would actually go with. I haven't had the chance to put either through anything but paper, but highly doubt I would be disappointed in the results. 

Good luck with yours, I wish you all the best. Stick within the data and don't worry about the diffences in BC of the standard Remington CL for the 30-30 verses the more ponted versions. Within the rangtes your looking at your not going to notice much if any differences. The differences you will notice will be in expansion of the plastic tips over the lead tips, but again, with the CL's your not going to notice much difference. They are simply a well dsigned bullet from the get go, and cheaper as well.


----------

